# Collet Chuck question



## firewhatfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I am getting ready to buy a collet chuck and found this one on amazon.  Anyone use it for kitless and is there a downfall as opposed to the Beal system?  The cost is almost double for the beal, is the added expense justified.    Any help would be appreciated.  
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004CVJBZS/ref=ox_sc_act_image_3?ie=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## cwolfs69 (Nov 27, 2011)

just got mine from amazon, arrived on Friday. when i got home from show last night, sat evening, i unpacked box and looked at it. seems to be a very nice set up. screws right onto lathe either 1"-8 or 3/4"-16 threads with adapter. collets look good. threaded collar for locking looks to be good quality and threads on unit are very crisp looking. appear to be good quality machining. PSI sells these for about $90. I do believe that several others on the forum use the same one. other size collets are available from amazon for about $15-$20 each for the odd sizes. ER-32 collets are very accurate and pretty popular out in the machinist world so you will not have problems finding them. 

all in all i am very pleased with the looks and feel of mine. have not used it yet but do not expect problems.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 27, 2011)

What happened to 800watt on E-Bay? Just went and searched my ebay for him and got 0 hits.

Anyway that was my go to person for collet chucks. I've heard a lot of people mention the PSI one though. I own an 800watt chuck and the Beall. Can't tell a lick of difference.


----------



## bnoles (Nov 27, 2011)

Daniel said:


> What happened to 800watt on E-Bay? Just went and searched my ebay for him and got 0 hits.
> 
> Anyway that was my go to person for collet chucks. I've heard a lot of people mention the PSI one though. I own an 800watt chuck and the Beall. Can't tell a lick of difference.



800watt
http://myworld.ebay.com/800watt&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSX:SELLERID&_trksid=p3984.m1543.l2533


----------



## soligen (Nov 27, 2011)

The PSI chuck you linked is the one I have. Works great.


----------



## lorbay (Nov 27, 2011)

Lee Valley also sells them.

Lin.


----------



## JDennis (Nov 27, 2011)

*Collet set*

Look for ebay seller 2011amtools, I think it is 800watt with a name change.






bnoles said:


> Daniel said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to 800watt on E-Bay? Just went and searched my ebay for him and got 0 hits.
> ...


----------



## firewhatfire (Nov 27, 2011)

I dont see the ebay seller.  I think i will order me this one and get 1 step closer to kitless pens.


Phil


----------



## trapper (Dec 1, 2011)

I just purchased one here in the uk for £66with 3/416tpi adapter &1/4 8tpi fitment  the collets are good and being er32 there is a massive range of additional ones available at reasonable cost will being going kitless soon so hopefully all will be well


----------



## PedroDelgado (Dec 1, 2011)

800whatt moved to Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006B4AT00

Cheers

Pedro


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 6, 2011)

As you get to where you need more sizes this guy on Amazon http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=tools&field-keywords=EWT offers sets of collets at a great price.  If you get both the metric and fractional sets you have almost all of your bases covered.  There is also a place online that you can get a couple of collets just over 3/4"


----------



## randyrls (Dec 6, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> If you get both the metric and fractional sets you have almost all of your bases covered.  There is also a place online that you can get a couple of collets just over 3/4"



Mike;  The metric 18 piece set covers the entire range from 3mm to 20mm without any gaps, so the fractional sizes are not really needed.

As you say, the larger than 3/4" collets are worth a look too!


----------



## IPD_Mr (Dec 6, 2011)

Randy you are too good at pointing out the error of my ways.  Both metric and fractional allow me to work with a consistant inset and grip with the collet.  I hate a tight fit or a sloppy one.  Both sets allow for a little better control for me.  YMMV.  But Randy is correct that the metric will cover the range.


----------



## Rob73 (Dec 6, 2011)

I've got this chuck as well, I haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## firewhatfire (Dec 6, 2011)

*collet arrived. new question*

I have the PSI set now in hand arrived today. Ordered through amazon qualified for free shipping. I have have my tap for 5 mm bock nib in hand also and a few feeds and nibs. Considering a triple start tap and die set (12 mm one)  

I have enroute the 9 x .75, 10 x .75 and the 12 x .75 taps and dies from victor machine. Does anyone know what size drill bits match up with these?  

About to place an order for clips, piston and maybe a piece of ebonite for when I get past practicing. Can yall think of anything else I am missing?


For practice purposes I will using PR blanks(silmar 41) I cast as I dont have any lucite, ebonite or alumilite blanks.


----------



## studioso (Dec 6, 2011)

For practicing purposes, I use clear acrylic (extruded, not casted) and Delrin rod. You can buy it by the foot, are dirty cheap and have many other uses. 
I think tap Plasric or us plastic sells them, although these days I buy that stuff  from mcmaster Carr.


----------



## sbarton22 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have the same set. I purchased it from a suggestion for a solution to a particular problem I had.  Just for some clarification... 

What does ER-32 mean?

Do you see a metric set anywhere for a reasonable price. I see the standard for $79, but the only metric I find is $300+. Perhaps that is a reasonable price?


----------



## lorbay (Dec 7, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> I have the same set. I purchased it from a suggestion for a solution to a particular problem I had. Just for some clarification...
> 
> What does ER-32 mean?
> 
> Do you see a metric set anywhere for a reasonable price. I see the standard for $79, but the only metric I find is $300+. Perhaps that is a reasonable price?


This is the style and size used for this system and is most commaon amongnst us pen turners, try this link out for cheap mm sets. this is where I bought mine.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/2011amtools/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## randyrls (Dec 7, 2011)

sbarton22 said:


> What does ER-32 mean?



The ER-32 is just the specification (family) name of the collet.  There are several different families and sizes of collets.  The ER family has ER-8, ER-11, ER-16, ER-32,and ER-40 that I know of and there are probably other sizes.  The larger numbers have larger maximum work holding sizes.  The collets have a range of sizes and purposes.

For our purposes the ER-32 collet is probably the most common one used.  Any ER-32 collet will fit in an ER-32 chuck.

This document details many of the most common and NOT SO common types.
http://www.hardinge.com/usr/pdf/collet/2351.pdf


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 7, 2011)

I originally had the Beal system and managed to mess up my chuck trying to correct some minor run-out.  Therefor I was needing a replacement chuck.  Beal wanted about the same price for their replacement chuck as PSI wanted for the entire system so I purchased the PSI system and found that it had significantly less run-out than the Beal chuck which makes me a really happy camper.  Now I have spare collets to boot.


----------

